
Leaker Claims Mobile Version of Xcode Coming to iPad - tosh
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/04/21/rumor-mobile-version-of-xcode-for-ipad/
======
jedieaston
My prayers have been answered, hopefully. I hope they'll let you write code
that isn't just Swift Playgrounds++ and they let you write code in other
languages and run it in a container, then I don't have to carry the laptop
around as much (presuming someone makes a good keyboard for the iPad that I
can use on my lap...).

------
OrangeMango
The Swift Playgrounds app has meant that a swift compiler has existed on the
iPad for years. Will the XCode app mean just Swift, or will it allow for
Objective-C and C/C++?

It will be interesting to see how this progresses.

~~~
sebastien_bois
I predict it will be very limited (basically to iOS dev only, and only in
Swift):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22930562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22930562)

------
rasengan
If this is true, the iPad is about to get way more useful!

